# Audio out of sync



## MelissaY1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Was wondering if someone can help me? Just purchased a Insignia LED NS-42E859A11 and we have it hooked up to an older Pioneer receiver (Model # VSX-D85OS). We recently had the Geek Squad tech here helping us set things up, but one problem that is still continuing is on certain channels, the audio is out of sync with the picture. So when someone's talking, their lip movements aren't properly matching the words and sound.



Has anyone else experienced this and is there a way to fix it? This also happens occassionally without the receiver being on and having the sound come through the TV itself. Any help is appreciated, we're starting to go a little batty over here!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many AVR's have a Lip Sync Adjustment. However, I am not certain about yours due to the age. A major cause of Lip Sync issues is not having the Speaker Distances properly entered. Did you use a Measuring Tape for setting the Distance from each Speaker to your Primary Listening Position?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## MelissaY1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Many AVR's have a Lip Sync Adjustment. However, I am not certain about yours due to the age. A major cause of Lip Sync issues is not having the Speaker Distances properly entered. Did you use a Measuring Tape for setting the Distance from each Speaker to your Primary Listening Position?
> Cheers,
> JJ


Yeah I wasn't able to find anything as far that goes. We recently had a Geek Squad tech come in and look at this past Sunday, and I would imagine he adjusted all that if that was an issue, no?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

If your receiver can't correct for audio delay, then your DVD/blu-ray player and or cable box should have some setup options as well.


----------



## MelissaY1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Generic said:


> If your receiver can't correct for audio delay, then your DVD/blu-ray player and or cable box should have some setup options as well.


Hmmm...will try to look into that. We were on the phone with the cable company last night (I have Verizon FIOS) and they did something remotely with the box that improved it a little bit, but it's still not perfectly synched.


----------

